# Warning to all Chev Silverado owners



## pl1338 (Nov 2, 2010)

My 2000 3/4 ton Silverado had this very same problem. Except I was close to home. Right on top of the frame rail where all the lines are coming out of the anti-lock box which sets right under the drivers door. After all the trouble I put into replacing that line I ended up replacing all the lines going to the front of the truck! IT was easier to cut the old ones off, one to each front wheel, and then two into the Master Cylinder. I did all the work myself. Do yourself a favor and buy the Flaring tool and then a large roll of line and do the job yourself using teh original equipment end pieces. Make sure you put the piece on then flare, the auto stores do not stock enough of these to make teh job work, plus they are very high at some places, and you can easily use the old ones. Make sure to take one brake line out at time, running them straight forward instead of trying to run them around the frame and all that crap! Make certain that the Master Cyl. is perfectly level when you plunge it to make sure all the air is not trappped inside it. You will NOT get them to bleed out if it isn't. I had to jack up the rear end of the truck about a foot to make mine level, INSTANTLY plunge air out of the MC, this made the bleeding process start and I was finished within a few minutes. Anyone has any q's on this little subject, just drop me a message or post up here. I worked on it for several days (when I had a few hours to burn each day between work and other fun stuff) If you live within a few miles of me I'll do the job for a fee...


----------



## TERRY38121 (Dec 5, 2010)

sampson said:


> just an fyi and alert to chevy silverado owners regarding brakes. I own an '02 1500 with about 112k on it. Just recently, i had a (steel) brake line blow out on me during a trip, 500 miles from home, and with a good sized load in the back of the truck. Fortunately, no catastrophe, but close. Research on the issue indicates no recalls that i could find, but a huge amount of documented steel brake line failures due to excessive corrosion in silverados as new as '05. If you own one of these vehicles, give your brake lines a thorough inspection asap.:thumbsup:


 probably from someone putting a boat in the ocean


----------

